# Cat keeps falling over



## Saxo02 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi there guys. I am a little worried about my cat. She is 17 years old. Over the last day or so I have noticed she loses her balance. However not always as I watched in the garden this morning and she was fine no falling over. She arrived back in the house and she started falling over again. 

Also her eyes look different the pupil in her left eye is smaller to the one on the right. It also looks a different shape. 

She does sleep a lot but she does anyway. 

She seems ok she is a very quiet cat normally and she hasn't shown any signs of pain. She has eaten but she hasn't drank anything. She never does drink anyway apart from a waterfall in my garden. 

I'm concerned about the falling over. Could she have had a stroke. 

Any info on this guys would be superb. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Saxo02 said:


> Hi there guys. I am a little worried about my cat. She is 17 years old. Over the last day or so I have noticed she loses her balance. However not always as I watched in the garden this morning and she was fine no falling over. She arrived back in the house and she started falling over again.
> 
> Also her eyes look different the pupil in her left eye is smaller to the one on the right. It also looks a different shape.
> 
> ...


I know more about dogs then cats but there is something called vestibular disease in dogs that can cause this type of symtoms and have just checked and it is equally known in cats so maybe a possibility, other wise I too would 
suspect a stroke or other neurological problem to be honest I would deffinately get her checked. Have found more ino on vestbular for you too.

http://vestibular.org/sites/default/files/page_files/Vestibular disease in dogs and cats.pdf


----------



## Saxo02 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi there thanks so much for your reply. I actually looked at this earlier. It does sound sort very alike. 

It is very upsetting to see her falling over. It's just weird when she went outside for a walk in the back garden she was fine. No falling etc. 

I have noticed she is not as alert either but I'm not sure if she's going deaf. 

Is there a way I can get her to drink water. She looks very dehydrated. 

Thanks for reply


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

One of mine was diagnosed with that once and was given anti-inflammatories (can't remember now which ones). Took about 3 weeks to clear up. However, the vet wasn't completely sure what it was. My cat would be fine and then suddenly fall off the back of the chair, or whatever. It wasn't very nice to watch and I do sympathise. He didn't have different pupils though, which makes me think it could be something else as well. 

If she is dehydrated then juicy food can be of more use than water. But dehydrated and, not very alert and falling over may also be kidney disease, which is treatable/controllable up to a point if you get it early enough.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I would take her to the vets first thing tomorrow.
You are obviously worried about her so it will stop you from stressing if you take her.
If she won't take the juicy food then, 
I would try and get some water down by either popping some in a syringe if you have one or by even putting some on a spoon and tipping it in that way.
You might have to force some in but it is important to keep her hydrated.
When you go the vets ask them for a syringe then you can keep it for when you need to give her water again. They are handy things to have.


----------



## Saxo02 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi there thanks for your replies guys much appreciated.

I am going to see how she goes over night.

I would say she is not as bad as yesterday. Falling over wise. Yesterday it was very scary if I'm honest. I have noticed she is shaking her head a lot.

She is managing to empty her bowels ok and she is eating. She also cleans herself ok.

I have uploaded a picture of her eyes. 









Thanks guys


----------



## Saxo02 (Nov 18, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the best juicy food to buy. My cat I know can be very fussy it has taken me a while to find the right food for her. 

Thanks very much.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I echo what others have said, it definitely would be best to take your cat to the vet tomorrow to get a diagnosis of what is wrong with her, as it could be something minor, or it could be more serious. 

Intermittent loss of balance suggests possible kidney disease to me, particularly in view of her senior years. I would have thought if it was vestibular disease the loss of balance would be more constant......

Wobbly balance can also be caused by dehydration. What makes you suspect she is dehydrated -- is it because she has not been eating? Certainly if she is a cat who never drinks much water then she will be used to relying on getting her fluids from her food (as cats are designed to do). So when she stops eating this is of course considerable cause for concern. 

Have you looked at her gums? Are they are a healthy pink and wet looking? Or are they pale and a bit dry looking? Does the skin on her scruff (back of the neck) spring back into place when you pull the skin up, or is it slow to go back? 

If she is dehydrated, she needs to see the vet a.s.a.p. as she may need to be put on intravenous fluids urgently. 

If you are planning to spoon or syringe water into her, do a very small amount at a time and give it slowly and carefully, as there is a risk of it going down her windpipe by mistake and causing respiratory problems.

It is best to try and get her to drink more herself if you can tempt her, by making broths for her, either by boiling some chicken for an hour, and giving the broth, or by steaming some white fish in a little water for 15 minutes and giving fish and fishy water to her. 

Tasty foods such as tuna can be given in emergencies -- add some water to it. 

Cats are very adept at hiding pain, it is a survival mechanism, so she may be in pain but not showing it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

if you have a liquidiser or one of those hand blenders you could try some chicken with warm water and blend it to make a kind of watery soup that might encourage her to get some fluids down her. In dogs and I should imagine cats are the same if you check her gums if they are very dry and sticky thats often a sign of dehydration, and also if you pull up the loose skin gently on the back of the neck it should spting back like an elastic band, if its slow returning or "tents" stays up before going down then they are all signs of dehydration.

Only other suggestion is if you can get a syringe and gently syringe water slowly in the side of her mouth, although at this time you probably wont get none now.


----------



## Saxo02 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi guys thanks for your replies. She's eating fine. I have got her some wet food which she has eaten tonight. I will also give her some tuna later with water. 

When I gave her some food earlier she didn't lose her balance at all. 

I haven't checked her neck, but I will do straight away. 

She doesn't have any problems eating at all. She has never drank water apart from our water fall in the back garden. 

She was in the vets earlier this year with respiratory problems. And the vet said she was dehydrated then. 

Thanks for all your help guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Saxo02 said:


> She was in the vets earlier this year with *respiratory problems*. And the vet said she was dehydrated then. .


Ah! Interestingly enough when I read about the eye problem ( sounds like Horner's syndrome ) combined with the balance problem my first thougts were nasopharangeal polyp/s so what form did the respiratory problem take? Did she have a lot of mucus? Any history of ear infections? Middle ear infections/polyps can cause balance problems too.

Like Chillminx I would have thought the balance issues would be more severe with vestibular syndome - though of course it may be in the early stages!

I'd also take a urine sample with you to vets to check those kidneys, given her age!


----------



## Saxo02 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> Ah! Interestingly enough when I read about the eye problem ( sounds like Horner's syndrome ) combined with the balance problem my first thougts were nasopharangeal polyp/s so what form did the respiratory problem take? Did she have a lot of mucus? Any history of ear infections? Middle ear infections/polyps can cause balance problems too.
> 
> Like Chillminx I would have thought the balance issues would be more severe with vestibular syndome - though of course it may be in the early stages!
> 
> I'd also take a urine sample with you to vets to check those kidneys, given her age!


Hi thanks for reply. She was having breathing problems earlier in the year, very load breathing. An antibiotic was given by the vet and it stopped,the vet said she was very mucusy. Hasn't happened since fortunately as that was very scary.

I have fed her some tuna tonight with some water and she had it no problem.

She seems alot more with it no falls or stumbles. Her eye still looks not right although it looks sort of better. I am unsure which eye is normal.
Heres a better picture of her eyes.










I have been trying to see how responsive she is,her eyes seem ok and she sees things quick enough.

However i noticed she seems to have gone completely deaf. She would look at you straight away when calling her name and would look around if any noise was present. None of that now you can say her name as load as you can and she wouldn't respond but when you move she looks straight at you.

thanks guys


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I'd book her in for an appointment today. This needs to be checked out.


----------



## microgirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi, newbie so sorry for jumping in, but as others have said I'd really, really bring her to Tue vet ASAP, looking at those pupils. I don't know any more about cats than the average cat-lover, but in humans unequal pupils is frequently indicative of some sort of cerebrovascular event, and is a sign to go to the doctor straight away.

It is entirely possible she has had some sort of minor stroke or brain-bleed. The loss of uearing would also indicate that, as would the loss of balance. In humans IIRC loss of balance with a minor stroke (or TIA) can be short-lasting as the brain re-wires itself to cope with the bit that's not working anymore.

If she were mine I'd bring her to the vet straight away, is all I'm saying.


----------



## Saxo02 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi there guys. Sorry for late reply. I took my cat to the vet. Unfortunately I had to have her put to sleep as the vet thought this would be best. 

I am devistated she has been in our family for 17 years. The vet diagnosed tumours in her left ear. Also horners syndrome was also diognosed. Her heartbeat was really high aswell at 300 beats per minute. The vet indicated this could be heart desease. 

I was very hesitant to have her put down but I didn't want to have her in pain which the vet told me she would be. 

I would like to thank all you guys for all your helpful information. 

Thanks again.


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. It's very hard to loose an old friend.

She's not in pain anymore.

Run free little spirit.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear this SaxoO2. I've been wondering about you and sorry it's not better news. I can completely understand how you must feel given the length of time you've had her but do remember you acted in her best interests.

Take care.

RIP Little One. Run free.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

So sad to hear this , you did the right thing ,and she will suffer no more ....


----------



## Saxo02 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks guys much appreciated. I couldn't bear to see her in pain. 

She's been a great cat and a great friend and will be missed so much.

Unfortunately it's been a bad year. She is my second cat to be put down. 4 months ago my other cat was knocked down by a car.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

*HUGE HUGE HUGE HUGE HUGE HUG*

I can't imagine how your feeling


----------



## Whiskershiver (Nov 14, 2012)

So sad. So sorry for your loss. It sounds as though she had a long wonderful life with you so she was surely blessed. Although it is always painful to make that decision it was for the right reasons. I feel your pain xx


----------



## Saxo02 (Nov 18, 2012)

auspiciousmind said:


> *HUGE HUGE HUGE HUGE HUGE HUG*
> 
> I can't imagine how your feeling


Thank you.


----------



## Saxo02 (Nov 18, 2012)

Whiskershiver said:


> So sad. So sorry for your loss. It sounds as though she had a long wonderful life with you so she was surely blessed. Although it is always painful to make that decision it was for the right reasons. I feel your pain xx


Thank you. I like to think she had a nice life. She has certainly made my life happy for the last 17 years.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear your sad news Saxo02. But judging by the vet's diagnosis you made a compassionate choice for your beloved cat. 

It sounds as though she was a wonderful companion to you for 17 years, and I imagine you will miss her very much indeed. 

Thinking of you with sympathy. 

RIP little cat, God bless her.


----------



## Saxo02 (Nov 18, 2012)

chillminx said:


> I am so sorry to hear your sad news Saxo02. But judging by the vet's diagnosis you made a compassionate choice for your beloved cat.
> 
> It sounds as though she was a wonderful companion to you for 17 years, and I imagine you will miss her very much indeed.
> 
> ...


Thank you,one of the hardest things i have been faced with. Horrible to make them hard decisions. Definitely the right choice in the end. I didn't want her to suffer.

She will be missed so much. A great companion and little friend.

Thanks again guys for your kind words.


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

So sorry about your loss :0(


----------



## Saxo02 (Nov 18, 2012)

flyballcrazy said:


> So sorry about your loss :0(


Thank you.


----------

